# Black cochin frizzle bantam



## birmann

What is your opinion on the sex of this frizzle? It is 8 weeks old. Legs are black washed and comb seems to be staying yellow but I was originally told by the hatchery it was a male.


----------



## mjs500doo

Looks like a roo!


----------



## Apyl

I see wattles so my opinon is male.


----------



## jealman

I have some girls with waddles and we are very sure they are girls. Always safer to treat like a boy until it gives you more clues. Might start crowing, grow spurs on its feet or at kind of aggressive-at least more so than the girls. Forgive me if you already knew that much.


----------



## birmann

Thanks for the input. I guess we will see. Hoping for a roo but he sure has taken us for a ride of guesses. Is it true you can't sex bantams?


----------



## mjs500doo

Not true at all.


----------



## birmann

Closer view at 9 weeks. What does everyone think now?


----------



## blblanchard

I'm thinking roo.


----------



## birmann

When is the average time the comb goes red? When do Cochins bantams start crowing?


----------



## blblanchard

birmann said:


> When is the average time the comb goes red? When do Cochins bantams start crowing?


I believe every bird is different. Usually pullets' combs don't turn red until they mature and are getting ready to lay. I'm sure there are exceptions, as with everything else. My 10 week old Mottled Cochin Bantam just started attempting to crow, but I think he's on the earlier side of the normal.


----------



## Reinerchick

He/she is gorgeous! Where did you get him/her??


----------



## birmann

Thanks! Dunlap hatchery. He/she was suppose to be a standard barred rock cockerel. So big surprise but I am looking the frizzle business it grows on you fast!


----------



## Reinerchick

birmann said:


> Thanks! Dunlap hatchery. He/she was suppose to be a standard barred rock cockerel. So big surprise but I am looking the frizzle business it grows on you fast!


Haha, ya. I'm a big fan of all the unique looking chickens. Ive been really wanting to get a couple Frizzles. Not sure why, but I'm really drawn towards them


----------



## birmann

This is what he looks like now. I am thinking male but have yet to have confirming crow. The picture is true to coloring. He sure is friendly.


----------



## happybooker1

birmann said:


> When is the average time the comb goes red? When do Cochins bantams start crowing?


I could pretty much tell at 12-14 weeks on my Bantams. Although I was COMPLETELY wrong on 2 I'd kept as hens that started crowing at 5 months.


----------



## mjs500doo

Roo...still. Could be a hen but the combs don't usually redden out until they lay.


----------



## birmann

Update: still don't know. 18 weeks old no crowing or laying yet. It's comb is now the same size as my BR girls the same age.


----------



## blblanchard

I hope it's a hen! Those are some large wattles though. /:


----------



## hennypenny68

This is my frizzle roo your looks like a roo to me.


----------



## birmann

Your man is handsome. How old is he? Thanks it helps to see others to compare.


----------



## GenFoe

What breeds are the hens you are going to breed him with?


----------



## birmann

I only have barred rock hens. He was supposed to be a barred rock hen. Definitely not a barred rock lol. The hatchery must of mixed crates or something. I already have a barred rock male to go with them.


----------



## hennypenny68

birmann said:


> Your man is handsome. How old is he? Thanks it helps to see others to compare.


He's a year and a bit he's so good with the girls to he's the man don't you know.


----------



## birmann

Barred rock laying cochin is in question. Both same age 20wks. Is the Cochin a hen or roo. It has a smaller comb then the barred rock.


----------



## dolanvale

So did it turn out roo or hen? I have a grey looks exactly the same very friendly but quite dominant I'm hoping for hen. Strong comb and wattles at young age.


----------

